# Norinco Ammo question



## Jarnhamar (10 Sep 2013)

I've never heard of Norinco making ammo until very recently, is something like this deal worth while?
https://www.canadaammo.com/product/detail/norinco-45-acp-1000-round-crate/
Is this stuff going to mess up my guns if I shoot it?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Sep 2013)

Yup, even more so if you reload.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (10 Sep 2013)

I fired both the 45acp and steel cased 7.62x51. The 7.62 and my M305 are in love, it's blistering accurate with it and I am buying a case, plus I can't even reload 7.62 for that cheap! Downside the 7.62 is not reloadable. The 45acp is reloadable and so far no issues with reloading it. I need to buy a case of that as well, but not quite as cheap as I can reload.


----------



## Mister Donut (16 Sep 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> I've never heard of Norinco making ammo until very recently, is something like this deal worth while?
> https://www.canadaammo.com/product/detail/norinco-45-acp-1000-round-crate/
> Is this stuff going to mess up my guns if I shoot it?



I've gone through a crate of the Norc .45 ACP, then bought two of those combos (1911 + 1000 rnds of ammo) for $499.....awesome.

The ammo is non corrosive, so it will be fine.  It comes out hot and dirty though.


----------



## NorthWinds (18 Sep 2013)

Corrosive ammo is fine as long as you clean your guns thoroughly after shooting. With that said, Norinco is all non-corrosive anyways. I'd still recommend thorough cleaning as it is dirty. I got a case of 7.62x51NATO and run it through my 7005R. Not match accuracy but it's around 1 MOA.


----------



## Robert0288 (19 Sep 2013)

I've gotten a couple crates of corrosive 7.62 surplus.  Just make sure you clean it properly as soon as you come back from the range, and it isn't a problem.  Though 1 hot summer day when there seemed to be 100% humidity, I could start seeing rust on the inside of the gas tube by the time I got home.


----------



## chrisf (19 Sep 2013)

Almost anything stamped norinco will be non-corrosive.

There's some surplus Chinese ammo on the market that's corrosive, but it's not manufactured by norinco

https://www.canadaammo.com/product/detail/norinco-copper-washed-7-62x39-ammunition-crate-of-1200/ this stuff is corrosive, but norinco didn't exist until the 80s, box or packages will not be norinco

http://www.leverarms.com/chinese-military-surplus-7-62x39-fmj-non-corrosive.html they claim this stuff is non corrosive but several folks who've bought it are quite certain it's corrosive. You also won't find norinco stamped on it.

Canada ammo had two lots of non-corrosive 7.62x39 a while back, one lot was in wooden crates but civilian stale packages inside, and one lot in military packaging. All also marked norinco and quite definitely not corrosive. (The latter was also stamped "property of the department of the interior UAE" I've got a spam can of it left, i thought the markings alone were pretty neat)

All the other norinco stuff floating around, 7.62x51, .45, 9mm, 5.56, should be non-corrosive.


----------



## KevinB (19 Sep 2013)

Their 5.56mm ammo is notoriously undersized -- causing fliers and some spectacular short range keyholing.

Their pistol ammo seems to be 'okay' -- but I would not buy anything from Norinco unless it was last resort.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (19 Sep 2013)

Have you pulled any bullets and measured them?


----------



## KevinB (19 Sep 2013)

I did -- there was also a thread on CGN about it in the Black Rifle section.


----------



## Mister Donut (4 Oct 2013)

KevinB said:
			
		

> I did -- there was also a thread on CGN about it in the Black Rifle section.



Can you still buy Norinco ammo down in the states?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (4 Oct 2013)

I doubt any is being imported, there might be a bit floating around at gunshows.


----------



## Mister Donut (7 Oct 2013)

That's what I thought.  Figured if Norc firearms are banned, the ammo would be also.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (7 Oct 2013)

They are allowed to import "sporting shotguns" into the US.


----------



## Mister Donut (7 Oct 2013)

Are the shotties stamped Dominion Arms, or Norinco, or does it matter?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (8 Oct 2013)

I was helping Canadaammo flog the mag fed shotguns at Shot a few years ago. Not sure if the shorty's would trigger their "short Barreled rifle" (SBR) regs which are a nightmare. So Regular length Dominion Arms Shotguns (16-20") are importable to the US. I do know that a shipment of Norincos were accidentally  unloaded in Tacoma, causing no end of troubles (backlogs in Vancouver port cause container ships to divert to Tacoma) the laws are complex and I can't honestly answer all of them.


----------

